# Sand Fleas...



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Is it true that they get very hard to find in the next few months?? I was told that they are very hard to find by a local and to start saving them. He said boil water with salt and then throw in sand fleas for about 1 minute, drain, put in cold water to stop cooking, then freezzzzz for the slower months... 
Any truth to "hard to find" and if so can you freeze they that way??


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Fleas*

Hello VicIII
I freeze in beach saltwater LIVE, The saltwater works great and they are always good until the next season Frozen this way.
I think I have heard of boiling them in the north and it turns them redish ?
In the Fort lauderdale area we get sand fleas from now to around March or April. I have seen slow periods on certain beachs and you will have to look for them, but if you know how to see them, No worrys. I would think that In your area north it would be the same, I am sure someone on the forum here will help to answer the time frame for your area.
Hope this helps, the Boatless Fisherman


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*thanks*

I will do that!! Forget the boil... Just freezzzzzze. Any other opinions are are welcome. I am trying to move my office just south of the Sabastion inlet... My wife thinks I am nuts. I have a view if I take it of the water... Life could get very nice...


----------



## JuaninMiami69 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi all. Newbie to the board. I just got my first sandflea rake and haven't used it yet. Any tips on where to find, how to use the rake best? Thanks!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*find the "V" in the receding wave....*

That is what they tell you but it is easier than that.
Sandfleas group together. When the wave retreats that group looks like a different patch of shells. Bigger bumps in the retreating water. What you see is their butts still sticking out of the water. Remembert these are small. Just faintly there. They hang out and move when the wave hits and then bury themselves as the water reciedes. That is what you are looking for. If you ever catch a pompano filet it and put in on ice. I will be by to pick it up...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2005)

*Ok, since we're on the sand flea topic...*

I what's the best way to hook these things and the best rig to put them on? I've never had the greatest luck with them and always catch more on live/frozen shrimp and squid. What gives, what am I doing wrong?

Rob

I believe it's going to be about 8 months before I get down to fish again in the ocean, bummer.


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Hooking a Flea*

Hello Rob
This is the way I hook them:
turn them over and you will see a triangler tail heading back towards the head, Thats its digger I believe.
I push this up against its body forward as I place the hooks point through the base of that tail "the fat end" about 1/4 of and inch in from that end of the flea, I wiggle the tip of the hook through to not break the shell.
You can hook and leave like this or when its a bit rough I turn the hook back into the flea this will kill it faster but holds better.

(You are bringing the hook through the underside of the flea and out through the shell )

Hope this Helps, the Boatless Fisherman

Visit my personal for south florida fishing reports:
Boatless Fishing


----------

